# Bay Flats Lodge - Solid Bite



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

August 20, 2016

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Party of three on solid trout action all day moving only a dozen times to stay on top of these speckled trout. Limit of trout for these three guys around noon, but the story here is friendly competition between us and the other boat. Turns out we earned the prize for larger trout and I say it that way because today's fish were smaller overall throughout the bay system than prior days. Also, the bite was slower and there were many more undersized fish today. Maybe it's the old sayingâ€¦â€3 days before and after a full moon are bestâ€ or maybe a more lackadaisical tide movement, but whatever the case we enjoyed some fine southern fishing down here on the Texas mid-coast. The coveted Yeti cooler was the prize for the large trout and I am sure though you could ask the "losersâ€ and they would not fret since all customers were put on some fine fish. The luck and the experience for us all was on our side and it simply worked out. Fried, grilled, half-shell, broiled or baked, all cooking terms will apply over the next few days as the fish caught today will undoubtedly bring people together at the table to talk about the fish, the bay, and the good company they enjoyed fishing at Bay Flats Lodge.

*Capt. Billy Freudensprung*
Friday was a great day on the water with these repeat customers from Houston. Trout and Reds were caught over sand with scattered grass beds using croaker, with some caught on top waters. Thank you guys for always coming back to Bay Flats Lodge for your company getaways! See ya next time.

*Capt. Jeffery Garner*
Wade fishing over sand on Friday produced limits of trout and a few reds and flounder.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

2016 December Fishing Special
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Mainly cloudy. A few peeks of sunshine possible. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.14 in*
Mostly cloudy skies early with scattered thunderstorms developing late. Low around 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Sunday 80 % Precip. / 0.18 in*
Thunderstorms likely in the morning. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 86F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Sunday Night 30 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Variable clouds with a slight chance of thunderstorms overnight. Low near 80F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Monday 40 % Precip. / 0.06 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy skies with scattered thunderstorms in the morning. High 88F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Low near 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
A general weak to moderate onshore flow will persist across the middle Texas coastal waters today. Moisture will increase., which will result in increasing chances for showers and thunderstorms tonight into Sunday. Isolated showers and thunderstorms will be possible Monday. Drier air will begin to move into the area Monday evening with dry conditions by Tuesday and Wednesday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 86.0 degrees
Seadrift 84.0 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics!*

Aug. 20, 2016


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics Continued!*

08-20-2016


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Want to the thank all the guests this weekend for the business, it couldn't be possible without the support of the 15 guides/Captains along with our wonderful staff. THANK YOU!


----------

